# Soap Looks Like Cottage Cheese !!



## CHICKIECHICKIE (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh my gosh!! I have made hundreds of batches of lye soap, This one i made tonight just before it traced started to seperate and looks like cottage cheese.
Does anyone know what I did wrong? :shrug: I poured it anyway but I dont have much hope for it. 
Thanks
Chickie


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

My guess would be you either had a reaction from a fragrance, or your lye and/or oils were at too high a temperature when you mixed it. 

Dawn


----------

